# Το νέο "Παγκόσμιο Κέντρο Εμπορίου"



## drsiebenmal (Mar 9, 2014)

After 12 years of anticipation, the tallest skyscraper in the Western Hemisphere is ready for its close-up. How 10,000 workers lifted 104 floors, gave new life to an international symbol and created one spectacular view.

Μια περιήγηση χάρη στο *Time, εδώ* (που ανεβάζω χάρη στο ασθενές σήμα του Νίκελ).


----------



## bernardina (Mar 9, 2014)

Μήπως εννοείς _εξαιτίας_ του χαμηλού σήματος του Νίκελ; :cheek:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 9, 2014)

Χάρη, χάρη. Αλλιώς θα το είχε ανεβάσει μόνος του, αλλά τώρα μου έκανε τη χάρη... ;)


----------

